# Stickers



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Another thing that pisses me off is stickers on copper pipe and fittings ..

especially when some one cuts the pipe right on the sticker and then you got to sand that darn sticker off ....

Same goes for plastic DWV


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Hate'em. I don't remember copper pipe having stickers 10 years ago.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Ever since they came up with bar codes ... They had stickers


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea they suck, and tend to be where you need to make your joint.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Funny. I always try to use the other end first and work my way towards the sticker.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn factory tech putting sticker on the street end of fittings..


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

quit buying form home depot and lowes.:thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> quit buying form home depot and lowes.:thumbup:


:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> quit buying form home depot and lowes.:thumbup:


It's from the supply house ... Emco and wolseley

I guess you don't install much pipe just doing service calls ..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> It's from the supply house ... Emco and wolseley
> 
> I guess you don't install much pipe just doing service calls ..


 Then, make the counter tech remove the stickers..


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> It's from the supply house ... Emco and wolseley
> 
> I guess you don't install much pipe just doing service calls ..



We get the same thing, F-ing foot long stickers bright yellow. That's from Locke, I guess I should not cry if I get a sticker at least it was in stock.:laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> It's from the supply house ... Emco and wolseley
> 
> I guess you don't install much pipe just doing service calls ..


 
don't get your panties in a wad was joking.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> don't get your panties in a wad was joking.


What ... I though ... Maybe ... Just maybe you were not aware ...

Lmao ... I was only rubbing it in ...


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Gums up the sandcloth :furious: I hit it with a torch and a rag, wipes right off. Still pizzes me off though.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> Gums up the sandcloth :furious: I hit it with a torch and a rag, wipes right off. Still pizzes me off though.


 
that sticker is always right where I gotta cut the pipe, torch it off


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> that sticker is always right where I gotta cut the pipe, torch it off


NEVER Fails does it?


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

I hate the tape they use to bundle the pipe. Heat it up with the torch and wipe it off before you sand it.


----------



## Shanesplumbing (Mar 14, 2012)

Bellboy said:


> I hate the tape they use to bundle the pipe. Heat it up with the torch and wipe it off before you sand it.


 
Was just going to say the same exact thing.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Another thing that pisses me off is stickers on copper pipe and fittings ..
> 
> especially when some one cuts the pipe right on the sticker and then you got to sand that darn sticker off ....
> 
> Same goes for plastic DWV


 ...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Bellboy said:


> I hate the tape they use to bundle the pipe. Heat it up with the torch and wipe it off before you sand it.


Iv had the tape too. But not stickers at all

I thought this thread was about p zone stickers how do I get one of those stickers ??


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

I also hate repairing pipe that has been painted!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

self edited a bad joke


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Iv had the tape too. But not stickers at all
> 
> I thought this thread was about p zone stickers how do I get one of those stickers ??


Simple, ask Nathan for them. :whistling2:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Iv had the tape too. But not stickers at all
> 
> I thought this thread was about p zone stickers how do I get one of those stickers ??


...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea rub it in.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Bellboy said:


> I also hate repairing pipe that has been painted!


Annoying but not as bad as buried copper.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

U666A said:


> ...


Hey cann u get me any 666 stickers. I will send you down a ****load


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Fast fry said:


> Hey cann u get me any 666 stickers. I will send you down a ****load


Sure... Pm me a mailing address.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Where can I get my hands on some PlumbingZone stickers maybe two or three or is it best to just have a local sticker shop make them?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> Sure... Pm me a mailing address.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


>


Oops, sorry John... Lol

I did actually buy the proper postage to ship to you... I'll get on that.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> Oops, sorry John... Lol
> 
> I did actually buy the proper postage to ship to you... I'll get on that.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

U666A said:


> Oops, sorry John... Lol
> 
> I did actually buy the proper postage to ship to you... I'll get on that.


Clear out ur pm


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Fast fry said:


> Clear out ur pm


Done


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Here's a sticker. I think of a few zoners when I see this. 

Where's that sticker I sent u ua. Ya know your fav sticker. ??? Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's a sticker. I think of a few zoners when I see this.
> 
> Where's that sticker I sent u ua. Ya know your fav sticker. ??? Lol


 Pink Plumber???


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Here's a sticker. I think of a few zoners when I see this.
> 
> Where's that sticker I sent u ua. Ya know your fav sticker. ??? Lol


:whistling2:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks FastFry!!! I was at the hall the other day and they only had the one kind, I'll be sending some out to you and John real soon!
:thumbup:

Btw, the fab shop sticker... You get spools shipped from Cambridge?!?
That's awesome that you included that!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ur missing ur fav one


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> This is MY favorite sticker! :yes:


:laughing: Fun with quotes!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Sorry as. Never gonna let me live it down are u


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Sorry as. Never gonna let me live it down are u


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGjOsfV3ar8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O crap. I'm tryin to eat. To bad he passed.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I still have a bunch of stickers from my traveling days at other locals through out Cali and from other states I traded with other members traveling. Any U.A members wanna trade PM me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGjOsfV3ar8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> :laughing:


...


----------

